# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Cách chọn mua máy cắt Laser Fiber chất lượng tốt nhất, giá cả hợp lý

## Máy cắt CNC

*Điều bạn phải quan tâm hàng đầu là nguồn* *máy laser fibe*r.
Đây là một thiết bị vô cùng quan trọng cho tổng thể con máy laser fiber. Nguồn cắt laser ảnh hưởng lớn đến giá thành của máy, nó chiếm đến 50% giá trị con máy.

Đối với nguồn laser fiber công suất < 2000W thì nguồn IPG của Mỹ / Đức là một lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất. Nguồn IPG hoạt động ở chế độ CW hoặc chế độ biến điệu lên đến 20 kHz với hiệu suất tường lửa lớn hơn 30%. Phạm vi hoạt động động của các thiết bị này có sẵn từ 10% đến toàn bộ sức mạnh mà không thay đổi độ lệch chùm hoặc dầm chùm trong toàn bộ dải


Nguồn Laser Fiber IPG

Đối với nguồn từ 2000W trở lên thì nguồn Trumpf của Đức là sự lựa chọn thông minh. Vì sao ư?

Nguồn Trumf của Đức áp dụng công nghê Disk laser – một trong những công nghệ tiến tiến bậc nhất hiện nay. Nguồn disk laser của Trumpf- TruDisk là một laser trạng thái rắn, sử dụng công nghệ ổ đĩa quang. Công nghệ disk laser ứng dụng trên nguồn cắt Trumpf đã gây ấn tượng với bất cứ ngành nào đòi hỏi năng lượng cao cùng với chất lượng chùm tối đa.

Đừng mạo hiểm sử dụng nguồn laser của Trung Quốc chỉ vì muốn tiết kiệm chi phí đầu tư, kẻo tiền mất tật mang. Nhiều người ban đầu mua được con nguồn Trung Quốc ít tiền. Nhưng chỉ sau một thời gian họ sẽ cảm thấy hối hận khi không lựa chọn nguồn IPG hay nguồn Trumf. Trong khi IPG đã phát triển nguồn laser từ vài chục năm trước đây rồi. Còn Trung Quốc mới manh nha sản xuất nguồn laser được một vài năm trở lại đây. Nên chắc chắn một điều độ ổn định và tính thương hiệu là khó đảm bảo. Cho nên khi mua nguồn laser Trung Quốc là bạn đang mạo hiểm bỏ tiền ra túi để họ thí nghiệm. Vì vậy bạn hãy tỉnh táo lựa chọn cho mình nguồn IPG là điều đúng đắn nhất.


Nguồn laser Trumpf 
Thứ hai bạn phải quan tâm về mỏ cắt máy laser fiber.
Cũng là một thiết bị quan trọng ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng đường cắt. Đối với các nguồn laser thì đầu cắt Raytools của Thụy sỹ là một lựa chọn tốt.

Đầu cắt Raytools – Thụy Sỹ là thương hiệu đầu cắt Laser hàng đầu thế giới .
Các *máy cắt Laser Fibe*r cao cấp thường được trang bị đầu cắt này để đảm bảo vết cắt luôn đạt chất lượng cao nhất.

– Đầu cắt Raytools được trang bị 2 công nghệ Auto-Focus hoăc manual-Focus.

– Raytools trang bị bép vành đơn để cắt khí O2, bép vành đôi để cắt N2.

– Làm mát bằng nước tuần hoàn.

– Cảm biến điện dung tiên tiến.

– Dễ dàng tháo lắp bảo dưỡng bảo trì, dễ dàng lắp đặt.

Với cùng nguồn laser như nhau, nhưng sự khác biệt giữa các đầu cắt Raytools và đầu cắt của Trung Quốc là khá rõ. Đường cắt và tốc độ cắt phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào chất lượng của mỏ cắt.

đầu cắt máy laser fiber auto focus*Thứ ba bàn máy cắt laser cũng ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến độ chính xác của mạch cắt.*
Công nghệ chế tạo bàn máy cắt ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến độ chính xác và độ ổn định của máy. Đây là nơi tạo ra sự khác biệt lớn giữa các nhà sản xuất máy cắt laser. Với cùng nguồn laser và mỏ cắt laser như nhau nhưng độ chính xác, độ ổn định và độ bền của máy phụ thuộc vào chất lượng của bàn máy.

Với một máy laser fiber chất lượng, khung máy chính làm bằng thép tấm dày 20 mm để tăng cứng bên trong. Bàn máy được ram, ủ nhiệt cẩn thận trước khi hàn để tạo độ ổn định lâu dài trong quá trình làm việc. Sau đó được phay bằng hệ thống máy CNC công nghiệp hiện đại. Bàn máy laser fiber chất lượng thường nặng gần 5 tấn. Đây là yếu tố cực kỳ quan trọng quyết định tới độ sai số truyền động trong quá trình làm việc.

Bàn máy Laser Fiber được chia thành nhiều khoang độc lập. Bình thường cất cả các khoang đều đóng lại. Máy đang làm việc ở khoang nào thì chỉ có khoang đó mở ra. Nên hút sạch khói và không cần quạt quá lớn.

bàn máy cắt laser fiber emc nặng 5 tấn

----------

